# scary ass katydid and scorp for ID....



## naturechris (Apr 23, 2009)

the katydid was very big, size of my thumb... really cool 'claws' i dont know how big these get ot if its an adult already, would love to know what it is.
scorp worried me a little, especially when it climbed onto my bood...any ideas would be great...:2thumb:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Very nice, the scorp looks a bit dodgy mind


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

The scorp looks like Opistophthalmus wahlbergii


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I dunno, the scorp in his picture looks 100% deadly, i've heard something i'm not sure if it's totally true but as a rule they say fat tail, skinny pincers is deadly and vice versa for safe(ish)


----------



## naturechris (Apr 23, 2009)

im sure id rather get stung by the 2nd scorpion, sorry forgot to add these are also atlantic rainforest brazil


----------



## Joshua_J (Jan 15, 2008)

The 2nd scorp is an adult male Tityus sp...and it's probably highly venoms...


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Joshua_J said:


> The 2nd scorp is an adult male Tityus sp...and it's probably highly venoms...


 Ooh!
I'm finally getting good at this!
I was gonna suggest a tityus sp! :lol2:


----------



## ebmoclab (Nov 21, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I dunno, the scorp in his picture looks 100% deadly, i've heard something i'm not sure if it's totally true but as a rule they say fat tail, skinny pincers is deadly and vice versa for safe(ish)


Not so much "deadly" but you're on the right track tim, scorpions with thin tails and large powerful pincers rely on those to hold prey, crush it and feed where as the smaller thiner pincers and fat powerful tail point toward a more powerful and effective toxin to incapacitate the prey.


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

gorgeous scorpion


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

yeah Tityus hold their tails sideways rather than curled over like emps etc.

nice pics, not sure on the species of Katydid though.


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Yeah, it could be a tityus Falconensis.

-J


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

lucozade3000 said:


> Yeah, it could be a tityus Falconensis.
> 
> -J


 Show off! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
(I just wish I knew as much really)


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Laughing out not so loud. :blush: The more i look at it, the more i doubt..
There is so many tityus (es?)

-J


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

Hmmmmm i'm not entirely sold on falconensis, but it's sooo difficult to tell as there are so many and they look so similar.


----------

